# You know that feeling of putting on comfy clothes after a day of being dressed up?



## Imaginetheday (Feb 11, 2018)

That's how I felt when I changed my character's clothes from the goth wig and outfit to jeans and gray parka. Ahhhh... Seriously. LOL As much as I love that outfit, it was so nice to be back in "regular" clothes. (I'm so weird.)


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 11, 2018)

Ha ha no you?re not I had the same experience. I do love the gothic wig but the ribbon and rose don?t match a more casual or punky vibe. I?m feeling punky at the moment. The tartan skirt inspires that vibe. The gothic motorcycle boots have been something I?ll wear for a bit longer though. I used to keep the same outfits on for a while and never change my hair but lately I?ve been getting a bit of a kick out of not needing to lay at the salon for an updated do!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2018)

When I wore the male goth outfit, and when it was over, I went back to my regular clothes.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Feb 11, 2018)

Totally, me too!! Putting my normal clothes back on was like getting back in my PJs 8D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2018)

You're not the only one who feels that way lol.  I just changed my character back into one of my favorite outfits.  The wig made her look like she had gray hair instead of white anyway, so was nice to see her regular hair again.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 11, 2018)

EXACTLY! I was sooooooo... done with being goth! But I got all the stuff so... might as well use it for a week before it goes in the back of my closet to never be seen again.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 12, 2018)

I really love the buns so I probably wont change out of them, and I've not been wearing the goth garb during the event because EVERYONE was wearing them! I'll probably wear it occasionally as it's true to who I am IRL. =D I change somewhat frequently in game though so I do like changing my clothes, but it's more of "Hurray a new outfit" then getting into cozy clothes. XD


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 12, 2018)

LOL!  Perfect analogy!  I zipped on over to OK motors and got one of the new van designs and then changed into a matchy matchy outfit.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 12, 2018)

I felt this way with the rover outfit. I think the reason being was the rover mask than the rest of the clothing. But for the gothic clothing, I'm currently wearing (and wore during the event) the hat with the pink and black stripped shirt, which just grew on me so I haven't changed out of it. I think that is because I never really had an outfit that I actually liked with what is available so even if I do switch out of the event clothing, I wouldn't know what to wear haha


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 13, 2018)

I kept the Gothic hat because it reminds me of my signature Gracie look ... still rockin? the black and white with my fave horse, Roscoe 
Don?t we look fine, though!?  Lol


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 15, 2018)

I figured I'd save the goth stuff for Halloween and have been wearing a cute pink Valentine's Day outfit. But now that that's over I am super looking forward to getting back into something grungy and more "me"! Funny how such a little thing makes a big difference.


----------

